# 98' 3500HD 4x4 Pricing



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Just wondering what you guys think of this truck. It seems a little high (in price) to me. Not sure if its a 454 or a 6.5

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/car/557144392.html


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

whts the miles on it...looks like a nice truck


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

It could be a 350 too. The miles are important. What will you be using it for? That is a looong truck. You need to do some craigslist research on that one to see where it falls in pricing around you. That does seem a little high to me and trucks around here are always high. He could be trying to get the full price of the plow and it really doesn't work that way. I bet its a diesel for that price.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I didn't think they made that model in 4X4. I would phone to make sure it is 4X4. I have a 1999 and I know I couldn't get it in 4X4.


----------



## wing 97 (Feb 28, 2006)

There was a 98 3500hd 4x4 454, automatic with a 3 year old mm2 plow on ebay a few weeks ago with only 22,000 miles previously owned by a private school. The 4x4 was not an option from GM but Monroe Truck did the upfit(for about $9000). The truck on ebay had a buy it now price of 22,000, highest bid was 17,200 and did not reach the reserve. I actually wanted to look at the truck but owner never called me back.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

scitown;503457 said:


> It could be a 350 too. The miles are important. What will you be using it for? That is a looong truck. You need to do some craigslist research on that one to see where it falls in pricing around you. That does seem a little high to me and trucks around here are always high. He could be trying to get the full price of the plow and it really doesn't work that way. I bet its a diesel for that price.


It can't be a 350 3500HD's were only available with a fat block or diesel. Wing97 is right Monroe Truck did 4x4 conversions on them, as for the price it's $2,000-$3,000 high IMO.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

They did offer a 350 at least in the earlier years...or his was switched. My uncles had a one with a 350 for a farm service truck.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

we had a 1999 C3500 2wd service truck and it came with a 350


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

xysport Im pretty sure the chevy malibu would have a 350 in in it if they could kram it under the hood.xysport


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

exmark1;504177 said:


> They did offer a 350 at least in the earlier years...or his was switched. My uncles had a one with a 350 for a farm service truck.


I could be wrong but I didn't think you could get a 350 in the 3500HD, 19.5" rims 16,500lb GVW if you could it must have been sloooooowwwwww.

On thing I know for sure is ABES didn't have a K3500 2WD it would have been a C3500. Just had to be right on somethingxysport


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

my bad C3500


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;504250 said:


> I could be wrong but I didn't think you could get a 350 in the 3500HD, 19.5" rims 16,500lb GVW if you could it must have been sloooooowwwwww.
> 
> On thing I know for sure is ABES didn't have a K3500 2WD it would have been a C3500. Just had to be right on somethingxysport


when I was looking for a truck I did come across a few 5.7 dumps not sure of the year however. I also didn't look under the hoods so who knows if they really were.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56602 I guess the ones that I was seeing could have been the older ones.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The 3500HD was the equivalent to a F450 you could not get a 350 I did a search you could only get a 7.4L "454" or a 6.5L diesel either one was available with a 4l80E auto or 5 speed manual. Right twice in one night I'm on a roll


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Man, that is sweet! I love it. I don't know much about the pricing but be sure to take into account the value of the equipment already on it.
I've never seen one with a 350 either, and I've seen a lot of them. I have only seen them with 6.5s but I'm sure 454s were available too. Unusual to see them with nice power options like windows and AC, so that may be a gas/auto, but who knows for sure. Definitely a Munroe or Quigley conversion, GM didn't make them in 4wd. Wish they had cause I'd find one in a crewcab and put a dually bed on it. What an awesome truck.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I recently bought a 98 reg cab long bed K3500 4x4 with the 454/4L80E with 94,500 miles on it. It didn't have a dump bed or plow on it but I paid $8,745 for it. It needed a few small things fixed. Mostly missing interior pieces. I did have to have some old body work redone on the roof for $750. I probably have about $9,800 in it right now. It seems to have a strong drivetrain in it.

That truck does seem high on price but I don't know what the plow or dump bed is worth. I looked at a lot of OBS 2500 & 3500 trucks before buying this one. I saw prices from my buying price up to $15,000for low mileage 454 OBS 4x4 crewcab duellys. Go on ebay. I saw a few similar trucks like that for a lot less.

Wayne


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;504298 said:


> The 3500HD was the equivalent to a F450 you could not get a 350 I did a search you could only get a 7.4L "454" or a 6.5L diesel either one was available with a 4l80E auto or 5 speed manual. Right twice in one night I'm on a roll


Just to make a point I saw another 3500 HD with a 350 today! It was a GMC 1994 Bucket Truck my friends shop rebuilt the transmission in it, so that pretty well proves you wrong! The odds there are 2 of them that were switched is unlikely


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

exmark1;509653 said:


> Just to make a point I saw another 3500 HD with a 350 today! It was a GMC 1994 Bucket Truck my friends shop rebuilt the transmission in it, so that pretty well proves you wrong! The odds there are 2 of them that were switched is unlikely


You sure it was a HD and not just a 3500 ? It must be really rare, I have searched the internet like crazy and the only one I found that said 5.7 was a misprint. When I called they said it was a 7.4.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

its probobly a 7.4L most people who own a diesel will usually list it on there b/c its a major selling point.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

exmark1;509653 said:


> Just to make a point I saw another 3500 HD with a 350 today! The odds there are 2 of them that were switched is unlikely


Well, I would dare say that the 350 is by far the most common swapped engine. I've seen them in pretty much everything, most old hot rods, Jeeps, race cars, you name it. Even saw one on a walk-behind snowblower. So it wouldn't surprise me if there were plenty of them swapped into hds. They are more plentiful and cheaper than 6.5s or 7.4s.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

exmark1;509653 said:


> Just to make a point I saw another 3500 HD with a 350 today! It was a GMC 1994 Bucket Truck my friends shop rebuilt the transmission in it, so that pretty well proves you wrong! The odds there are 2 of them that were switched is unlikely


I want a pic! I was at the Chevy dealer on Mon. getting the aux. power outlet on the dash fixed and asked about our disagreement. New car sales mgr went on Chevy site for dealers and did a search the 3500HD was available from 1991-2002 engine options were the 7.4 and 6.5. Tranny options were 4or5 speed manual and 3or4 speed auto. So I was right about engine optons but wrong on tranny options. Remember we are talking about a 15000GVW truck 10 lug 19.5" wheels. Only 5 lug in front. People have to remember not all trucks are HD's weather it's a 1500 or 3500.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;509910 said:


> People have to remember not all trucks are HD's weather it's a 1500 or 3500.


LOL, I noticed that many people think their trucks are HD's regardless of what it is.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

NBI Lawn;509955 said:


> LOL, I noticed that many people think their trucks are HD's regardless of what it is.


And it doesn't help now that GM calls their regular 3500s HDs


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;509910 said:


> I want a pic! I was at the Chevy dealer on Mon. getting the aux. power outlet on the dash fixed and asked about our disagreement. New car sales mgr went on Chevy site for dealers and did a search the 3500HD was available from 1991-2002 engine options were the 7.4 and 6.5. Tranny options were 4or5 speed manual and 3or4 speed auto. So I was right about engine optons but wrong on tranny options. Remember we are talking about a 15000GVW truck 10 lug 19.5" wheels. Only 5 lug in front. People have to remember not all trucks are HD's weather it's a 1500 or 3500.


I will see if they still have it there today. I know it was an HD since it has the 19.5" wheels and it was only a 350 Small Block in it, this truck has 80,000 miles on it and is clean so I can't imagine it was converted to a small block.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Detroitdan;510052 said:


> And it doesn't help now that GM calls their regular 3500s HDs


I know it. I like to see the the 1500's with turned up t-bars that are now al lof the sudden HD's .

Its kinda like the Z71's in the mid 90's. Nobody had just a chev truck the all had a "Z71". I just think its funny.


----------



## AZTimT (Aug 20, 2009)

*Old thread, but I hate bad info on the web.*

Hey everyone, I am brand new here, but I'm a big fan of these old C3500HD chassis cabs and would like to help the next poor soul that pulls this up on google only to be more confused than before they started.

Seems no one actually gets all the facts right on these old beasts which is easy to understand why given current (mis)nomenclature and marketing abuse of the term "HD". I have tried to make this as acurate as possible.

Just to contribute a bit of what I have seen as I love these old trucks and am building a custom one for towing.

These C3500HD trucks were first offered in 1991 and the last year offered was 2002.

The frame, although part of the GMT400 lineup, is unique to itself and no other model used it although the cabs are the same.
Early years had single frames that could be bent behind the cab if overloaded, so around 94-95 they started doubling the frame for several feet under the back of the cab.
There is a 4" body lift built into them (hence the bumper/grille spacer & taller radiator) so taller engines like the cummins fit a little better.
They have the same 34" frame width behind the cab as "industry standard" that gm set with their 1-ton and heavier chassis cab trucks way back so bodies interchange from much bigger trucks easily.

They ride decent unloaded due to the overload design.
They have class IV GVW's of 15,000 to 16,500 depending on how they were optioned. I have personally seen a 1995 loaded with 5 tons in the back of a dump bed repeatedly with no ill effects on the truck, so they are very stout.
They were available in either standard or crew cabs, but no extended cabs.
Several different wheelbase lengths were available depending on which cab was on it, however 3 Cab to Axle lengths were offered: 60", 72" & 84".

All had four wheel disc brakes with hydroboost, 10 lug 19.5" wheels standard with only every other lug utilized on the front. ABS showed up in 1995.
Factory 2wd only with leaf springs over an I-beam axle & crossover steering. The dual rear axle is the 85.8" cab & chassis width and quite a bit narrower than a 92.3" wide "Big Dually" axle.
Dana 80 rears were offered in either 4.63 or 5.13 ratios. No factory traction devices that I have seen. They use the same 40" rear axle perch width as the 60-72 4x4's & all the 1-tons from the solid axle years.
If you want to add a locker, you need the 4.10 & lower (numerically higher) dana 80 version compatible with the heavy 37 spline axles.
They can be converted to a 4x4 with a dually dana 60 or 70 fairly easily using the factory leaf springs for 3" lift with springs under axle or 7" with SOA.
As I understand it, the 10 lug outers on the I-beam interchange with the 8 lug outers on dually dana 60's, but I haven't gotten this far yet personally.
Some were converted to 4wd for special purposes, Monroe (ship through code VCB per Monroe Truck's site), Tulsa & Quigley were the most common conversion companies utilizing a Dana 60/70 solid front axle, some with traction devices.

For gas engines, early years (1991-1992) had the 5.7, 2002 could have the 8.1, all other years had 7.4.
The only diesel engine was the 6.5L turbo from 1993-2002.

NV4500Hd was the manual trans, 4L80-E was the auto except 2002 could have 8.1/Allison combo.
All transmissions have a drum emergency/parking brake mounted at the back of them.

From 1994-1995 the dash changed just like the rest of the GMT400 lineup from square to rounded.

That's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

> except 2002 could have 8.1/Allison combo


its true that the 2002 had the 8.1l big block but im almost positive it did not have the allison because the allison didnt fit under the body for sum reason.

also 1991 and 1992 did have the 5.7l but was usually put in fleet bought trucks that im sure by now most of them are junk.


----------

